# Amd phenom 9950be heatsink question



## Mattoost (Feb 14, 2009)

Ok i was wondering of buying the Artic Cooler Freezer Extreme for my phenom 9950BE but theres a drawback that im not sure of.

1/ Is my motherboard going to fit with it (Gigabyte GA-M750SLI-DS4)

2/ Is it good cooler for the price?

3/ What overclocks can i expect from the 2.66ghz mark with it?

Cheers, Matt


----------

